
Groupon to cut about 1,100 jobs worldwide - jonas21
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/22/groupon-to-cut-about-1100-jobs-worldwide.html
======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10258475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10258475)

------
linkydinkandyou
People still use Groupon?

They can use those discount haircut coupons to look neat for their job
interviews.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the HN guidelines by being both mean and unsubstantive.
Please don't comment like that here.

